

Tumblr lead developer on running a popular blog - jonathandeamer
http://www.marco.org/166210052

======
stijnm
I was hoping this was going to be a real breakdown and analysis of why things
turned around for this blogger. For example, topics he wrote about then which
he doesn't anymore or how his user base has changed compared to then.

Unfortunately, it lacks any real content and depth - it may as well have been
written for Reader's Digest.

~~~
jonathandeamer
Fair point - in fact, I suggested on my blog that it may be a bit simplistic
(or a confusion of correlation/causation) to simply say "my blog is successful
because I stopped trying to make it successful":
[http://ashotofjd.com/post/168062040/marco-i-now-have-a-
decen...](http://ashotofjd.com/post/168062040/marco-i-now-have-a-decently-
successful-blog)

~~~
aw3c2
The content of your blog post is less than your comment here. Please post your
thoughts as comment directly next time. ;-)

------
aw3c2
Let me conclude:

 _At first I tried hard to make my blog well-integrated and popular. I used
all the usual SEO techniques and developed a mass of followers. Once I was
there, I stopped caring about these things and voila - I am still popular. My
position as lead developer of Tumblr might be related._

~~~
antonovka
I started reading Marco's posts because he wrote Instapaper, released an
iPhone application, and generally produced.

My expectation is that the less time he spent on gimmicky SEO crap, the more
time he had to actually make things that someone like me pays attention to.

